# Puppy and 3 year old



## hollyv (Sep 28, 2014)

So our puppy comes home in 2 weeks and we're really excited! We've done our research and feel quite prepared. The one thing that makes me nervous is our 3 year old. My concern is that she is going to be terrified of the dog once it gets bigger and faster and she'll be knocked over or hurt. I understand Vizsla puppies are wild but do they have any sense to do their crazies away from the children? 

Anyone experienced a puppy with small children in the house? Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Some dogs are intuitively more gentle around young children, but realistically, most of the sense will need to come from you!

Highly recommend the Clicker Puppy DVD from Karen Pryor.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, hollyv, and welcome to the forums! ;D

Watch this video:

http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/dogs-101/videos/vizsla.htm

Because of their energy level, Vizslas need close supervision around young children.


----------



## Yillie (Jun 18, 2014)

We have had our Summer for only one week. Ours kids are 4 and 7 years old. It can be done, but it is difficult. The hardest part? Managing the kids! Summer has been a gem with them (for an 8 week old) and patient. The kids require constant correction and with the kids always wanting attention, it can be hard to watch the dog. The crate helps a lot with this. Although I wish I could sometimes lock myself in there!! We can already see that she has grown and gotten stronger. They will definitely need to be supervised closely, particularly with my youngest who will not be able to handle Summers growing strength. But so far, the pup has been fantastic with them both.


----------



## hollyv (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I just wanted to hear that it can be done with some care. I had a weimaraner when my son was four but I got him as an adult and while active he understood that he needed to be careful around my son. I'm hoping for the same sense with our new girl...eventually. 

I guess obedience training would be a good idea? As well as constant supervision of course. We are going to crate train so that should be helpul for when I need to be with the three year old. She likes to be held so when the pooch is running I will likely have her on my back in a carrier to protect her until the dog is old enough to be trusted.


----------

